# RCA DWD490RE DIRECTV/UltimateTV Receiver



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey,

I currently have the oppertunity for purchasing a RCA DWD490RE DIRECTV/UltimateTV Receiver and I am wondering about any reviews and opinions people may have on this model reciever? I have read mixed results on sites such as Amazon but figured that a place like this would get me a better idea about if it is worth getting this reciever.

Also, how much would you recommend I pay for a model reciever like this?

Thanx in advance


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> Hey,
> 
> I currently have the oppertunity for purchasing a RCA DWD490RE DIRECTV/UltimateTV Receiver and I am wondering about any reviews and opinions people may have on this model reciever? I have read mixed results on sites such as Amazon but figured that a place like this would get me a better idea about if it is worth getting this reciever.
> 
> ...


My parents used to have Ultimate TV for a few years before they switched to Tivo receivers last year. The Ultimate TV was ok, but the bad part was the monthly fee is $9.99 vs. 4.99 for Tivo.

The guide on Ultimate is slow but it is clear and easy to navigate and understand I thought. The phone line never had to be plugged in to receive updates. Tivo gets the guide data thru the satellite but it still wants a phone update now and then for some reason. 35 hours on the hard drive seemed too small especially if you wanted to keep anything like movies for a length of time.

One thing the Ultimate receivers would do now and then is switch to the Microsoft webtv menu and then it would start dialing a number or something. It was a big pain and I'd just tell my dad to unplug the receiver and plug it back in to get this off.

Now you can get an 80 hour Tivo for about $100, so I wouldn't pay any more than $40 or $50 for this Ultimate TV receiver. Our old ones are in the closet still I think. Tivo and Ultimate TV both were popular at one time with Directv but Tivo won out between the two services.


----------



## stevendsnyder (Aug 25, 2004)

I have had this unit for just over 3 years. I use it to supplement my Hughes HD receiver. I agree that the $9.99 monthly price is too high, but overall it is a very good unit. I have never had any problems with the DVR and the quality of the picture is very good. I agree that if you can get one of these for $40-$50, it would be a good buy.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They are good boxes but new ones haven't been made for over two years. Plus they are $9.99 monthly vs. $4.99 for Tivo (Tivo is free with Premier).

I would only get one if you can get it for $20 or less seeing you can get a brand new DirecTivo for $50 or less and an 80 hour DirecTivo for under $100.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

> I currently have the oppertunity for purchasing a RCA DWD490RE DIRECTV/UltimateTV Receiver and I am wondering about any reviews and opinions people may have on this model reciever?


If you are in one of the areas where the local channels are going to be launched on the 72.5 satellite, or are interested in the international programming (Vietnamese, etc) from the new 95 satellite, _DO NOT_ purchase this reciever. 
The UltimateTV recievers are not capable of getting programming from the 72.5 or 95 degree orbitals.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Isn't it ironic -- Ultimate TV? How ultimate was Ultimate TV when Ultimate TV is no more?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

I had Ultimate TV from the day it came out until about 2 weeks ago. One of them died on me and I decided to get a couple of Tivos. I have used Tivo for a while now also, my parents and friends have them. Ultimate TV and Tivo both have there benefits, but in general I think Ultimate TV is a better product. Ultimate TV sent out a major software upgrade a little over a year ago and there are a lot of nice features. I wish they still made them, I am sure that Microsoft will use this software in some other product sometime in the future.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I have three of these, and they have always worked well for me. What I like about the UTV over the Tivo is the use of folders. The shows are grouped in the "My Shows" directory by title, then after clicking on the title, it will then list all of the episodes, dates, etc. Nice feature that the Tivo lacks. Also, on-screen caller ID is a nice feature, though not a deal-breaker. The UTV also has PIP, and contrary to popular belief, a very fast guide (especially comared to the Tivo). 

Microsoft had a great product, but they gave up too soon IMHO.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Unfortunately, no significant UTV updates have occurred recently, nor are any expected. They apparently have not been made compatible with the new 72.5 and 95 satellites. My 2 UTV's will be replaced next week with DTiVo's, when the installer comes out to add the 95 dish.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

ramcm7 said:


> Unfortunately, no significant UTV updates have occurred recently, nor are any expected. They apparently have not been made compatible with the new 72.5 and 95 satellites.


FYI that the Series 1 DirecTivo's also are not compatible with the new sats. Gotta get replacements as well (Series 2 DirecTivo's). You can think of UTV's as the same "generation" as the Series 1 DirecTivo's.


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

you can upgrade the utv without anything just pop it in but with the tivo you have to send it to a company


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

lee120 said:


> you can upgrade the utv without anything just pop it in but with the tivo you have to send it to a company


Huh? Are you talking about upgrading the hard drive? If so with Tivo you bless it and just pop it in as well. You certainly don't need to send your Tivo to anybody to upgrade it.


----------

